# fsck

## (l)user

Fsck przy kazdym starcie systemu forcuje sprawdzanie partycji glownej, poniewaz jak mowi nie zostala ona poprawnie odmountowana. Jest do upierdliwe i czasochlonne, ma ktos jakies sugestie co moze byc przyczyna?

----------

## fallow

moze podczas zamykania systemu i odmontowywania systemow plikow , odmontowywanie nie przebiaga prawidlowo / nie udaje sie...  :Smile:  kiedys tak mialem na jakims z redhatow  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

tyle to ja sie domyslilem.

----------

## fallow

no to sprawdz swoje skrypty checkfs i checkroot , force`owanie fsck odbywa sie np. przez zapisanie pliku /forcefsck , jesli system np. nie moze go skasowac przy kazdym boocie fsck bedzie force`owane ....

----------

